# Please help...Want Tivotogo...Newbie with hacked tivo



## fbiguy1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok guys I got a hacked tivo about a year ago but it wont allow software updates. I want TivoToGo but I have no idea how to either pull the harddrive and format it with factory software or hack into Tivo and allow it to download the current software. If someone could please give me detailed instructions on how to accomplish either I would greatly appreciate the help. Please someone help as I am getting very fustrated that I spent more for a hacked tivo and now I just want factory.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Reset the boot parameters to not inclue the upgrade=false setting.


----------



## fbiguy1 (Jan 7, 2006)

classicsat said:


> Reset the boot parameters to not inclue the upgrade=false setting.


Thank you......could anyone please tell me how to do this....I really do not know anything about hacking into the Tivo. Please if someone could give me step by step directions or a link to good easy to understand directions. I am willing to spend the time reading or learning if someone would just point me in a good direction, preferably as close to my answer as possible.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

What about getting the person who hacked for you in the first place to "fix it"? You don't say what type of Tivo you have - if it is a DTivo, Tivo 2 Go will not work on it.


----------



## fbiguy1 (Jan 7, 2006)

It's a Tivo series 2 and I'm thinking about trying to pull the HD and reimage it with instantcake. The guy who hacked the Tivo was a guy on Ebay. Now after a year he has dissapeared from ebay and does not answer emails.....went by the name of palmer. (maybe one of you have heard of him) Is it easy to reimage? It has 184 hrs but I'm not sure if it has 2 HD's or just one.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

If you don't mind losing the hacks, the easiest option for you is instantcake.


----------

